# Goodbye tag



## tanithvosloo (Sep 14, 2013)

Suddenly today our lovely yellow female dragon. Only 18months you will be missed by us all and by your future mate, little fella. Rip.


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this,its never nice to hear.


----------



## Fi godwin ni eto (Mar 12, 2014)

Sorry to hear this


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

eace:


----------

